# Maple Lake Crappies



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Yesterday a friend and I headed up to Maple Lake in MN for a Spring Crappie fish. This is something we try to do every year, but over the last 14 years, this was our 4th time. We estimate we caught a couple hundred Crappies from shore, they were really biting; even on bait-less jigs, it was crazy. But not one of the Crappies was a keeper, they were all small. Also caught a few Bull Heads, one nice sized Bluegill and about a half pound Largemouth Bass.
All in all it was a nice day of fishing; just wish we could have brought a few home for the freezer.


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

MossyMo,

were you fishing them pretty shallow from shore or was it a drop off? I am heading to my cabin this weekend and am just wondering where to start? ie. shallow or deeper.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

duckyday
We were both casting out and also dropping the jig right next to the cattails. Had the jig about a 10 to 12 inches from the bobber with a small shiner on the jig (usually), seems if you were putting the jig any further from the bobber you would get into the Bull Heads. So I am guessing it was fairly shallow. We fished the culverts that are to the Southwest of the inlet.
Let us know if you find any Crappies worth keeping.

Good Luck !!! :beer:


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

MossyMo,

thanks for the info, unfortunatly i will not be fishing maple lake. I am headed to pelican, and was mostly looking for information on how deep the fish are at right now. It sounds like they are pretty shallow. thanks again!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

two friedns of mine were also at maple this past sunday and caught quite a few that were in the 6-8 inch range.


----------



## muzzynat (Apr 20, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, were you fishing near the northern inlet or the southern inlet (im assuming its maple lake near Mentor), since the water comes in from both sides. My family has a place on the lake, and I wouldnt mind hitting some crappies this weekend.


----------



## muzzynat (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, I was in a boat, but crappies were awesome on the SE culvert the very south tail of the lake, and by lakeview. My dad and I limited out no problem with pretty average fish. Nothing huge but nice frying material.


----------

